# Best bait to catch a raccoon?



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I've heard they love marshmallows. Check at least once every 24 hours; that the law most places.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Colbyt said:


> I've heard they love marshmallows. Check at least once every 24 hours; that the law most places.


Thanks. Marshmallows and Salmon seem to be the popular bait.

I've been reading up on this. Glad I did. 

It's illegal to transport or relocate nuisance fur-bearing animals in Texas due to the possibility of rabies. Class C misdemeanor. 

It's not illegal to shoot the fur-bearing nuisance animal on site given that I am the land owner. I am the land owner.



> Landowners or their agents may take nuisance fur-bearing
> animals in any number by any means at any time on that
> person’s land without the need for a hunting or trapping
> license.


Live traps are my only option. Any other trap will require a permit or license. 

I'm still reading up on it:
https://tpwd.texas.gov/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_br_w7000_0065.pdf


Other sites suggest using Marshmallows or canned salmon as the best bait. Using the canned salmon, poke holes in the can so that the smell will travel. I'll most likely use canned salmon as I have plenty of that and no marshmallows.

Another site that I was reading said that the reason why raccoon's try to get into sheds or attics is because they're pregnant and are ready to drop the litter. If the mother raccoon has already had the babies, put the babies in the trap as bait. The protective mother will go in to get the babies and she'll be trapped. Using this method ensures that you won't catch other animals like the neighborhood cat. 

Still got 2hrs before I go home, so i'll continue reading.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I got this from a critter catcher---I've used it and it works.

Slice of bread--peanut butter--marshmallows --pancake syrup

I've caught over a dozen with that mixture---I think the aroma travels and brings them in.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Peanuts also attract skunks and those cost $135 here from the critter people to get rid of. I won't bore you with the story except to say not having to smell that for weeks was probably worth the $135.


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

I use water packed SARDINES. Drive or drill a few holes in lid or open partially.
Most all critters will go for them.

RR :smile::smile:


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Colbyt said:


> Peanuts also attract skunks and those cost $135 here from the critter people to get rid of. I won't bore you with the story except to say not having to smell that for weeks was probably worth the $135.


I'll stay away from peanuts for sure. :surprise:



Rough Rooster said:


> I use water packed SARDINES. Drive or drill a few holes in lid or open partially.
> Most all critters will go for them.
> 
> RR :smile::smile:


I have those on hand at all times as well. I'll resort to that if the Salmon doesn't do it. Thanks for the response.


Attached a pic of the hole. It's bigger than it looks and I know a raccoon can fit through it. It's higher than I could reach, and I didn't feel like dragging the ladder out for a pic. 

I came home and promptly (cautiously) opened the shed. There was nothing in there. My gf says the debris on the ground has changed since she found it, so she believes the raccoon came back out of the hole since this morning when she found it. 

Currently, I have my havahart trap setup in the shed with a can of salmon. I put it inside the shed so there's less of a chance of catching a cat. I poked holes around the perimeter of the can and then tilted the can so that the juices run out onto the lid. 

Reviewing the game camera doesn't show me anything except that the hole has been there since 9:30am yesterday morning. 

I'll keep checking the trap and go from there.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Raccoon's don't go out hunting every day in the winter---so your unwanted guest might be waiting for nicer weather----


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> Raccoon's don't go out hunting every day in the winter---so your unwanted guest might be waiting for nicer weather----


That's what I am thinking. I don't think it's been back since it made the hole. The trap gets checked every 6-8hrs depending on who is home. 

It hasn't rained yet, so I haven't patched the hole. Instead, I loosely placed one of the shingles that the raccoon tore off over the hole. The shingle hasn't moved.

When I replace this shed here in the next month or two, I think I will go for one with a metal roof.


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

I caught a dozen during a 2 week period by putting peanutbutter inside a Live trap.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

i have caught them with marshmallows.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've got one racoon that must have been trapped and got out.

She will reach through the wire and get what she can reach---then roll the trap on its side to get the rest----I've watched her----one smart little critter.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> I've got one racoon that must have been trapped and got out.
> 
> She will reach through the wire and get what she can reach---then roll the trap on its side to get the rest----I've watched her----one smart little critter.


That's why I only poked holes into the tops of the salmon cans. Can't pull it through the side of the trap, so it will have to find another way to get it. Hopefully by going in. 

I've still got the trap set, but the raccoon hasn't come back yet. I've since did an embarrassing patch to the roof of the shed. I am also currently looking for another shed, and someone to haul off my current shed.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have two feral cats that live somewhere near by---I've caught both in the traps --

I really don't mind them, but I'll bet they would end up in the trap again if I used fish.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

had a family of ***** living in my sun porch overhang..what a mess and the smell was horrible...had babies up there as well..I went nuts,on them sticks,stones , smoke bombs, traps you name it....nothing worked...so sent my wife away for the day ....best idea..ever..got out my ladder got up there with a gun put it into the overhang started firing.. did it in all joists spaces...then had to drag out the dead ones....6 total... no more ***** while this may not work for everyone it did for me and may work for you as well...be careful ,,,,


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

ben's plumbing said:


> had a family of ***** living in my sun porch overhang..what a mess and the smell was horrible...had babies up there as well..I went nuts,on them sticks,stones , smoke bombs, traps you name it....nothing worked...so sent my wife away for the day ....best idea..ever..got out my ladder got up there with a gun put it into the overhang started firing.. did it in all joists spaces...then had to drag out the dead ones....6 total... no more ***** while this may not work for everyone it did for me and may work for you as well...be careful ,,,,


I wouldn't have to send my girlfriend away for that. She would want to do the shooting. The problem is, she would hit everything _except_ the raccoons. :laughing:


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Update. I'm still using the same can of salmon from when I first set the trap.  It's getting pretty potent. If I shake up the can, there's a really strong fish smell that lingers out for a while. I'll probably swap the salmon out for something fresh soon. 

I also caught the friendliest cat with the smelly salmon. It acted like it didn't even care that it was in the trap. It just wanted to sit there and meow at me for attention. Once I got it to come out of the trap, I had to go hide inside the house so it would leave. According to the gamecam, it was only in the trap for about 2hrs before I let it out. 

Still no raccoon. I may give up on trying to trap it, but fear that the day I don't set the trap will be the day that it comes back.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Update 2: And I almost gave up, lol. Came home from work this morning ,shortly after making my previous post, and there's a raccoon in the trap. Hopefully, this is the nuisance and not the wrong one.










From the GameCam:


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work! Definately don't give up on racoons, it can take a long time to get them, especially if there's a lot of them.

I served a few terms as the property head on our church council. Last year, we had a major racoon problem. They found their way into the attic of our 160 year old church, and entered about 35' off of the ground. Destroyed some of the AC equipment while up there, and turned the attic into thier bathroom......

The biggest problem though, and the way we discovered the fact they were in there, is that one fell through an AC cold air return vent in the ceiling, directly above the lecturn!! The Pastor thought I was changing the filters at first, but realized there was no ladder set-up, and realized I wouldn't have left something like that open w/o letting him know. He then looked around a little more, and saw racoon feces on one of the small clergy pews on the chancel, and figured it out. It was quite a chaotic day until we figured out how the racoon got out (we have a pre-school housed in our church, so theres' an immediate concern when the kids are there and there's a wild animal running around!). We ended up calling in a animal control company, and they come out within an hour. It took them ~2 months, but they ended up catching 7 racoons in all. They used live traps with a marshmallow, that they dipped in some other bait that came in a jar.

Good luck, be glad you got him before he caused any more dammage.......


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

the racoons in my yard seem to have a great taste for sushi, my koi in the fish pond..:vs_mad:..........they ( racoons) are being delt with...:2guns:


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

Since this thread started I have caught three '*****, two skunks, and two house cats using sardines or tuna.
Managed to shoot two 'possums near back porch as they were eating cat chow.
(I am out in boonies so shooting doesn't excite anyone)

Keep the trap set and baited you will continue catching varmints until their numbers are reduced.

RR :smile::smile:


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

We've mixed various poisons with Mountain Dew to get ***** before. I'm talking in sweet corn patches and the like.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

they also like antifreeze....yum yum ....


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

That can of salmon was putrid. The smell had me gagging. The raccoon must have smelled it from a mile away. 



Rough Rooster said:


> Since this thread started I have caught three '*****, two skunks, and two house cats using sardines or tuna.
> Managed to shoot two 'possums near back porch as they were eating cat chow.
> (I am out in boonies so shooting doesn't excite anyone)
> 
> ...


I'm curious as to how you got the skunk out of the trap. Shoot it from a distance and come back later after the smell has dissipated? 



ben's plumbing said:


> they also like antifreeze....yum yum ....


Yes, but so do cats.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Antifreeze causes a horrible, lingering death for an animal. Many household pets are attracted to it.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Poisoning is to unpredictable----you could easily kill something best left alive---


----------



## DOUG1111 (Apr 13, 2015)

oh'mike said:


> I've got one racoon that must have been trapped and got out.
> 
> She will reach through the wire and get what she can reach---then roll the trap on its side to get the rest----I've watched her----one smart little critter.


 Yes they push the trap. I tied the trap to a heavy lawn chair & got him/her with dry cat food. Got a possum last week -drowned in swimming pool.


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

> I'm curious as to how you got the skunk out of the trap. Shoot it from a distance and come back later after the smell has dissipated?


I use a .22 with LR hollow point from about 20 to 30 feet away and shoot them in head. Wait awhile and load trap into pickup or tractor front loader and haul it about a quarter mile from house and dump the skunk out. [Buzzards love me! ] :devil3: (I own the land for over a half mile) I am careful to not get the smell on me if I can possibly prevent it. Lucked out on these two as the trap was south of house and wind was from north.

RR :smile::smile:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've gotten live skunks out of my traps many times without getting sprayed---

They are not a very excitable creature---

First I flip a sheet of plastic over the trap

next--pick up the trap slowly and rock it (slowly) to keep the thing off ballance--

Then open the trap and dump it into a garbage can--slowly rock the can to keep the thing off ballance--

Then dump the can into an open tool box and close the lid---

Portable skunk---


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> Then dump the can into an open tool box and close the lid---
> 
> Portable skunk---


Then give it to the friend who never returned a borrowed tool? :laughing:


----------

